# Butlins Triangle Railway station (Filey)



## antz (Jan 5, 2008)

Well this is my first report so be gentle!

Today me and a mate went to check out the old butlins triangle railway station and line just outside filey on the A165 which linked a small station at the butlins holiday camp to the main line. Trains such as the flying scotsman have stopped there in the past.

It was closed in 1977.

The first stop was the old bridge that linked it with the mainline. 

here is is when it was open:






here at present day:





the strairs that lead down to the station (me at the bottom)





the track in its hayday:





now:









end of the line:





the old light/speaker system:





the underground passageway into butlins:





its full of old toilets and about 12" of water:





most of the place is now full of farm machinery and rubble. its quite overgrown and not sure if its provate land with a farm next to it and farm items all round but we were quiet and left quickly so had no problems


----------



## Rotax (Jan 5, 2008)

Well done chaps,
I have a soft spot for the railway stuff myself, but I try & keep to disused or even live tunnels, not for one minute suggesting you should do the same!!
Keep on exploring & I look forward to your reports in the future......

all the best, Rotax......

Ps, Went to an ROC post today! but too many dog walkers so going back tonight undercover of darkness!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 5, 2008)

antz said:


> its full of old toilets and about 12" of water



How bizarre! 
Enjoyed your report, antz. Interesting to see the 'then and now' pics...makes you realise how much is lost and the difference in the landscape. Good stuff! 
Cheers for that


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 5, 2008)

top stuff mate, take it you didnt make it to butlins ?

i also got scuppered by ruddy dog walkers today


----------



## antz (Jan 5, 2008)

butlins has long gone im afraid! i can only imagine that tunnel is a dead end.

there is a haven holiday complex next to it now and it was closed so we had alook round there but nothing of interest.

its mad that ive driven that road millions of times and the cars are literlly 3foot above you in the tunnel but you would never know they were there!

we were a bit wary of been there cos of two small dogs runnign around like it was their yard and a big nasty bird scarer gun that looked like a rocket launcher going off constantly

thanks for your comments guys! i need to go back to mr marvels old theme park and get some pics as thats long gone but some interesting artifacts there!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice one, not seen this place for a while.
Its a shame the camp has gone now, looked a good explore back in the day.


----------



## phill.d (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice one! I was going to do this last summer! Wasn't there some abandoned circus or farm machinery nearby at one time i think i read about..


----------



## antz (Jan 5, 2008)

its full of farm machinery along the platforms and there was a bird scarer that looked like a rocket launcher sat there. no ciurcus from what i could see though.

its a good place to explore and im sure if you had some wellies and a torch it should be alright to go in teh tunnel.


----------



## phill.d (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok cheers Antz! Get the wellies on mate


----------



## antz (Jan 5, 2008)

ive researched this before and someone on 28dayslater has been in teh tunnel and there isnt a lot at the end except rubble and barbed wire.

the systens are supposedly from when the old chalets were knocked down.

there is a rumour that when they blocked the tunnel that a renault 5 got thron in there too but i doubt this is true.

ill have to go back again one day and see how the place is progressing.

i cant get out next weekend but next up is mr marvels theme park and atlantis water park. also reighton sands beach cos theres a few old pillboxes on the beach


----------



## smileysal (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh boy, does this place bring back memories. We used to go up to that station when we went to Butlin's when I was a kid. The Redcoats used to come under the tunnel on the road train and collect you from the station, then you had a ride back to the camp on it under the road tunnel. 

On the main A165 road going past the old camp, there was the South Gate and the North Gate. The North gate is now the southern entrance to the camping part of the Haven site next door, Primrose Valley. The left (top) side of the Butlins site became part of the camp also. The Butlin's Filey camp is now totally flattened and new homes being built on the site. It's now called The Bay.

Will find the website name for it and put it up sometime tomoro.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Simon-G (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work there guy's, The old butlins camp is right next door to primrose valley is it not. Love that coast of England.

Simon-G


----------



## theoss (Jan 5, 2008)

antz said:


> i cant get out next weekend but next up is mr marvels theme park and atlantis water park. also reighton sands beach cos theres a few old pillboxes on the beach



You will also find pill boxes at cayton bay between scarborough and filey, and an ROC post just outside scarborough.

Marvels is still there but little remains, Kinderland is flat, atlantis is to be careful of now becasue I think security for the sands development is based in the old restaurant area. 

Good luck with whichever you choose to have a go at.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

Great first report Antz -something a bit different too! 
Liking those old loos -looks like they overflowed a bit!!! 
Welcome to DP.

Lb


----------



## prestwick pioneer (Jan 6, 2008)

Wicked report, what a cool place.


----------



## antz (Jan 6, 2008)

thansk for the welcome and the comments!!!!

yes primrose valley is right next to the old butlins which is currently been built on as houses.

we had a good walk through PV cos its closed for the winter season but you can walk around it. nothing really to take pics of except miles and miles of caravans!!


i will be going back to mr marvels in the next few weeks, atlantis is still there for now but ill just do a drive by picture taking of that cos secrutiy is getting heavy from what ive been told.


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting first report, nice to see some old pictures of when it was all in use - the tunnel looks very interesting, any idea how long it is?


----------



## antz (Jan 6, 2008)

i say the tunnel is about 30ft long but its pitch black in there and full of water.

I have seen pics from other people who have been into the tunnel itself and its just rubble and barbed wire at the end and a old door floating around

nothing worth me getting my wellies out for


----------



## smileysal (Jan 6, 2008)

Just found the link to the housing place on the site of the Former Butlins.

www.thebayfiley.com

the left hand (top side and gate) of the former butlins was sold last year to primrose valley and now has caravans all on it. Plus the old rock gardens are on the primrose valley site as well, although its just the steps left, most of the gardens have been flattened and yet more of the damm caravans on top of it. grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## general_trelane (Jan 7, 2008)

Hallo, I'm new to this ere site. 

I'm building a replica of this branch line & station at 'N' gauge, I'd be really grateful of any photos that anyone may have, I've spent a wee while getting all I can find off the tinternet!

I went down back end of last year.... definatley a wellies job and I've never seen so many toilet cisterns in the subway in my life!


----------



## antz (Jan 7, 2008)

have a look on www.hunmanby.com an check their achives. they have abit of info about the line and wot-not

thats where i got the photos from when it was open.


----------



## woody65 (Apr 25, 2008)

i have been to this site many times if you go up to the end of the platforms there is loads of old fairground trucks i think they belong to the funfair across the road as one has whites written on it and they own whites old waltzer- just one thing watch out as some of the manhole covers are missing

cheers


----------



## Brumski (Apr 25, 2008)

Pic showing the end of the line and the location of the tunnel.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 25, 2008)

Brumski, you have made me very happy now seeing that old overheard pic of Butlin's Filey. It's wierd now to see old pics from here, it looks nothing like that now.  And the left hand side, of Butlin's is now owned by PVHC (Well, Bourne Leisure grrrr!!!). Including the wonderful rock gardens. That aren't rock gardens anymore, they've all been pulled up and got caravans on them now  The only thing that was part of the rock gardens are the steps. grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

 Sal


----------



## Brumski (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to make someone happy Sal.. I've edited it and added the modern image for comparison.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 25, 2008)

I once stayed at a Heaven Holidays camp near Filey, I wasn't sure if it was this one. My Dad did mention it was a Hi-De-Hi style camp until the chalets were pulled down & replaced by caravans.


----------



## woody65 (Apr 25, 2008)

primrose valley was there before butlins as a camp. primrose valley started life as a airfield and butlins was raf humanby moor in ww2

cheers


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice report, I find this place fascinating, hopefully go and see it at some point.


----------



## double-six (May 5, 2008)

Nice report. I had a look here last month as well as I was staying in Hunmanby for the weekend. Lots to see in the area, also paid a visit to RAF Bempton.

Did you see the 2 mounds of rubble to the right of you as you come down the steps from the road? I suspect they were the old toilet blocks (as you can see tiles and pipes amongst the rubble). Seemed odd how they knocked it down but just left it in a heap!


----------



## ^Qwerty^ (May 5, 2008)

I've just got back from Primrose and I've got a few photo's to stick up in a short while.

It was quite comical, as I asked the Warden, "do you know where the old railway station is?"

W: "No, sorry, never heard of it"
M: "well, I've seen some photo's of an old railway station and there is a tunnel under the road that used to link to this site"
W: "Ahhh, now that's interesting, because a hole has opened up over there just behind my caravan, I wonder if that's it"
M: "well, if you don't mind, I'll go have a wonder about"
W: "let me know if you find anything, as I'd like to take a look"

So when I got back after a walk around the station and the tunnel, I showed the pictures to the warden. You can see the light coming in from the hole at the end of the tunnels now, so hopefully they'll fill it in before some kids fall down it !!!




























































The hole:


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 29, 2008)

I found this postcard in the Museum of York:






I'm sorry about the quality, it was on display in a glass case.


----------

